# What do you think of bald men?



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

uhhhhhhh. Not so good hair wise for me. Too much happening, too much to do, too much too much. Last whoof from the top disappeared somewhere late last fall.

Piss on it.

So one option is just shaving the whole head, even the sides where hairs still around.

SO. . .

pros and cons of bald men. what do you think?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

No cons, especially when you're half bald anyway.

Just shave it and own that *****.....far more attractive then hanging on to a few hairs.

Please don't go the ****ty toupee route like my ex 😅

Control what you can. Nobody gives a rat's ass about your hairline unless its fake or you're combing over or growing out the little you have. Your physical fitness and hygiene matter far more because you control that.


----------



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

Hair is overrated!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

My old crowd would not be into baldness, but as one ages and goes bald, it's far better to shave it than hold on to a bad hairline. One guy in our crowd wears hats all the time (I mean, he's 65 or so, so it doesn't matter) rather than shaving. I hate short hair on men. It doesn't have to be loonnng, though that is fine, but I just like some hair, at least on the forehead. I think it's far easier these days to do without hair since long hair is supposedly out of style, though you still see it in music people, thank God. Some of my old bfs have surprisingly retained their thick hair into their 60s but just keep it kind of normal, with some on the forehead, where for years it was longer. But it's not something you really have control over.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

If it is thinning it looks way better if you either get a really good cut or just shave it. Def bald vs. growing it out or doing some sort of Trump-esque sculpting. Don't put so much stock in it.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Since someone mentioned age, I'm 35 and my H is 40. He has a nice head of hair, but I could care less if he was bald or even going bald. I think I would prefer completely bald but when I look at Lebron James and Tiger Wood, I think I would be okay with thinning hair too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I use a wahl razor on my husband's hair and I cut it very short. I wouldnt shave it off however as I like some hair. He doeant have that bare patch at the back of the head thing, but a receeding hair line at the front.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

For me it sucks since I liked kind of long hair on myself and I never imagined myself bald as a cucumber.

One thing's for sure, it will take a while to see myself as this.

Does it make sense to do that moustache/goatee or beard thing?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

The Mighty Fred said:


> For me it sucks since I liked kind of long hair on myself and I never imagined myself bald as a cucumber.
> 
> One thing's for sure, it will take a while to see myself as this.
> 
> Does it make sense to do that moustache/goatee or beard thing?


Yes go mustache and goatee, fully shaved head and a bowler hat and whenever you walk in a room where your wife is announce "I AM THE DANGER".


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yes go mustache and goatee, fully shaved head and a bowler hat and whenever you walk in a room where your wife is announce "I AM THE DANGER".


don't get the reference if there is one.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Breaking Bad the TV show. Watch it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The Mighty Fred said:


> For me it sucks since I liked kind of long hair on myself and I never imagined myself bald as a cucumber.
> 
> One thing's for sure, it will take a while to see myself as this.
> 
> Does it make sense to do that moustache/goatee or beard thing?


Nooooo, cant stand goatees or moustaches. Especially goatees.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My Beloved Buddhist clips his hair to 1/4 inch on his head and beard, except that he keeps a bit longer around the goatee and mustache area. And honestly? He's the hottest man I've ever seen.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mighty Fred said:


> uhhhhhhh. Not so good hair wise for me. Too much happening, too much to do, too much too much. Last whoof from the top disappeared somewhere late last fall.
> 
> Piss on it.
> 
> ...


Dude as someone who does it, shave your head. Lift weights and be thin, get cut, dress sharp. It will be fine. I went through all you are feeling at one point, but as of right now there was nothing we can do about it. So go with it. Be confident and strong enough not to give a ****, that will serve you much better then hair anyway.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't mind bald men. I don't remember my dad having a lot of hair, only on his sides and now he's completely bald. 

I don't like facial hair though. I like to touch my husband's skin.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I admit I'm shallow on hair. One year, a lot of the local rockers cut their hair because it was the music trend for a minute, and me and ALL my girlfriends were furrowing our brows, wrinkling our noses and saying "Pew, pew." And I will just say that it made it a lot easier to get over someone I'd been stuck on for 3 years, not wanting him physically that bad anymore. 

For many years, I wished one of my old bfs who caused me so much pain but is still a friend would go bald, but he never did, however, I did finally completely lose attraction for him anyway, except as a friend, which he would be shocked to know. I'm sure the feeling is mutual though, since I'm twice my size and 40 years older. That said, I'm still mainly attracted to men from my era. At least they get me and vice versa.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

If you are a balding guy, don't try to hide it or anything. Just accept what you are and make the best of things.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I've always thought full bald men were sexy AF. That's just me.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

The Mighty Fred said:


> pros and cons of bald men. what do you think?


I think if you are balding, you should own it and with plenty of confidence.

On the other hand my wife thinks that all men who are balding or are bald are aesthetically repulsive.

Of which over the years that I have been with my wife, I have heard her sometimes tell me, "if you start going bald I will dump you" (not a problem I have).

She also claims that she dodged a bullet, by not ending up with one of her former boyfriends because of his baldness. While she has some nephews in their very late teens and early twenties whose hair is receding, and she has also told me how ugly they are as a consequence.

So as long as you are not wanting to be with someone like my wife, it shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm always the voice of dissent when it comes to bald men. Most women find it appealing, but I don't. At all.

Just not attracted at all to bald men. And when I was dating, I only dated men with a full head of hair which is harder to find nowadays than it was years ago. There's got to be something in the water. Just about all men are bald nowadays, and sadly, a lot of them aren't even 30 years old.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If you're balding, don't try to hide it, cut everything really short or shave it.

You asked, so here is my real answer.

Bald/balding men can be very attractive. But if i have a choice, I much prefer thick, beautiful hair on a man. It can be one of his sexiest features. A man with hair will always be sexier to me than one without (other attractiveness levels being equal).


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I recommend either a clean shave or a very close cut. And then just own it. 

Either option is _infinitely_ preferable to any of the other things balding men try in an apparent attempt to fool people into thinking they aren't...well....balding. 

Me, personally, I'm okay either with hair or with little to none. As long as the guy owns it and is confident in himself. I've dated men with nice thick hair, with extremely short hair and a bald top, and with a smoothly shaved head. 

My husband has gorgeous slightly curly and very thick hair, but he prefers a high skin fade with a very slightly longer top - still fully regulation even 10 years after retiring from the military. He rocks it!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a lot of loss on the top. I go to an expensive salon every month and have them cut it real short. Have had compliments from the ladies at the gym on the haircuts one of whom is a stylist. I was happy when rock and metal people started cutting it short as my hair looks terrible long.

As for goatee I clip mine #5 (short) and trim any stray hairs with scissors. I have always kept it since my friend who had one in college said if I grew it I would never shave it. He was right.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

My BF is bald. I could care less about that. I find him to be incredibly handsome.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

OP here. Yeah, I've got more confidence in myself than I need. So the bald bit may not hurt. I just liked having hair, and now I'm feeling like a chemo victim.

Yesterday my wife cut my hair WAY down. It feels good, actually.

For all I've done and all I do, yeah, my confidence quotient is pretty raving huge.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

The Mighty Fred said:


> uhhhhhhh. Not so good hair wise for me. Too much happening, too much to do, too much too much. Last whoof from the top disappeared somewhere late last fall.
> 
> Piss on it.
> 
> ...


my husband shaves his whole head, it’s sexy 😍


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'm always the voice of dissent when it comes to bald men. Most women find it appealing, but I don't. At all.
> 
> Just not attracted at all to bald men. And when I was dating, I only dated men with a full head of hair which is harder to find nowadays than it was years ago. There's got to be something in the water. Just about all men are bald nowadays, and sadly, a lot of them aren't even 30 years old.


They don't wear tups like before because it's more fashionable to just shave it. You can thank Jordan, and Bruce Willis. 

As someone who shaves his head, I also don't have a problem with this. Some men are breast men. 

I wouldn't want to date someone who was not attracted to me. 

The good news for OP is I don't think you represent the general population, just like most men don't require double Ds to be attracted but have have a broad range of attraction.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The Mighty Fred said:


> OP here. Yeah, I've got more confidence in myself than I need. So the bald bit may not hurt. I just liked having hair, and now I'm feeling like a chemo victim.
> 
> Yesterday my wife cut my hair WAY down. It feels good, actually.
> 
> For all I've done and all I do, yeah, my confidence quotient is pretty raving huge.


I sometimes miss my hair, mostly because it was a way to be creative about my appearance. I don't miss it when I am very tired in the morning and it only takes me 10 mins to shower and get ready. Or I shower after working out away from home.

I am also lucky I think because as far as I can tell and what people say I have a good shaped head.

I guess as I have gotten older I just have learned that it really comes down to aging. So much of aging is just fighting a losing battle. It just comes down to the fact, if you are going to deal with it in a healthy manor you just have to learn to accept it. It's funny a lot of stuff on this site is about accepting loss. That seems to be a big part of life. For me losing my hair became one of those things that taught me that lesson. (literally).

Learning to accept loss gracefully, it hard, but is something we all just have to learn to do. For me, it's very rare that I even think about it anymore. And if I do it's in the context of threads like this, or when I buy some new cloths and am trying to look my best or something for like a second.

One thing to remember is everyone is getting older and less attractive, preference or not. So keeping that fact in mind, I would be weary of dating someone who made appearance that much of a priority to the point that they wouldn't date me. I would think their priorities and lack of self awareness just isn't up to my standard. Kind of like a head of hair for them. So I am happy to have my lack of hair keep them away. It's like panning for gold, be happy that people who are not compatible take themselves out of the running. 

It is what it is. That's life.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personal said:


> Of which over the years that I have been with my wife, I have heard her sometimes tell me, "if you start going bald I will dump you" (not a problem I have).


My wife "jokes" about the same thing. She doesn't like bald guys and finds it unattractive when I have super short hair. Last June my hair was to my shoulders but I had a temper tantrum and shaved it off. My wife is still mad at me for doing that, even though it's almost grown back. Apparently some days it's my only redeeming quality. Lucky for her (me?) I have a headfull of thick hair and I'd be shocked if I ever lost it. 

Still, if someone is going bald they might as well just own it. I have a few friends who need to just accept their fate and shave it off.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

The Mighty Fred said:


> uhhhhhhh. Not so good hair wise for me. Too much happening, too much to do, too much too much. Last whoof from the top disappeared somewhere late last fall.
> 
> Piss on it.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t care less if someone is bald or not.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Once my hair receded to a certain point (and that little bald patch started forming), I just went cue ball. I look way younger. If I let my hair grow now it would be 80% gray and cover half my head. 

I'm pushing 50 and have three kids in their early 20s. When I meet people and they find out my kids are adults, they are in shock. I have kept a healthy weight and look good in my clothes.

The bad part though, is that my beard is 95% gray if I grow it, and I look 10 years older - I mean, NOT GOOD. I would love to have a salt and pepper beard right about now, but man, I just can't. And when I tried dying it, it just looked dirty.

So I am stuck going with zero hair from the neck up and wear glasses to give my face some dimension.

My wife likes it though, and tells me to never let my hair grow out again.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

It's really a non-issue for me. There are many very attractive bald men - either biologically bald or shaved head, who cares). Many men are hairless so it's not even really something i take note of at first look. This is the truth.

However -- and it's really hard to say -- but it's possible that with me (and others), a man who is overweight and less healthy looking has those unattractive (to me) qualities magnified by baldness. In other words, from an attractiveness point of view, it may be more important for bald men to look fit, strong and youthful.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

Not attracted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> Not attracted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even if the guy is very wealthy?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I find bald men quite sexy. One of my first crushes was Yul Brynner. He was far sexier once bald that he was with hair. 


https://articlebio.com/uploads/bio/2017/12/11/yul-brynner.jpg


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> ...my beard is 95% gray if I grow it, and I look 10 years older...


I feel you there. I have a few loose gray hairs on my head but my facial hair has a bunch more. I think there is a magical place maybe around 40% gray where there is a “most interesting man in the world” vibe and once you get much past that it turns to “dude is old”. Ladies?


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Not even if the guy is very wealthy?


Lol nahhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> Once my hair receded to a certain point (and that little bald patch started forming), I just went cue ball. I look way younger. If I let my hair grow now it would be 80% gray and cover half my head.
> 
> I'm pushing 50 and have three kids in their early 20s. When I meet people and they find out my kids are adults, they are in shock. I have kept a healthy weight and look good in my clothes.
> 
> ...





ccpowerslave said:


> I feel you there. I have a few loose gray hairs on my head but my facial hair has a bunch more. I think there is a magical place maybe around 40% gray where there is a “most interesting man in the world” vibe and once you get much past that it turns to “dude is old”. Ladies?


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! I find men with or without hair on their heads who have graying beards to be SUPER HOT looking!! Now that doesn't mean I'll be attracted to their personalities, but just going by looks, graying beards are VERY SEXY to me!!! I love gray hair on men!

As for bald men, sure, they can be sexy!!!! It depends much more on how they act, though. My first husband had tons of hair, but my second husband has almost none, and there was a point when I was happy with him and thought he was the MOST attractive man ever, so hair/looks just don't matter that much.

Being bald or not is part of a man's total "look", and that's much more important than a single feature. But again, the most influential trait for attraction is ATTITUDE.

I have even heard a bunch of different women talking about it over the years say that men who are bald are more passionate sexually...Lol!! So some women are really attracted to that!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The Mighty Fred said:


> OP here. Yeah, I've got more confidence in myself than I need. So the bald bit may not hurt. I just liked having hair, and now I'm feeling like a chemo victim.
> 
> Yesterday my wife cut my hair WAY down. It feels good, actually.
> 
> For all I've done and all I do, yeah, my confidence quotient is pretty raving huge.


Mine is receding and getting a thinning monk bald spot on back top. Toldmy wife much more and im shaving. She talked me into getting rid of close cut chin wiskers and letting the gotique to grow back like i had when we met at 24. She thinks its sexy so im game. 

Grandpa and both my uncles had the Julius Cesar hair. I refuse! I will go back high and tight and once everyone is used to almost no hair then i will shave it. Mine is pretty much like Leroy Jethro Gibbs now, little longer on top and short short on sides. Most of it is gray. Wife does not want it darkened.....makes me look older than her is my guess. At first she was bothered that i was same age as her baby brother...3.5 yrs. 
I told herage matters not to me. I told her the Freshmen boys were always hot for the Senior girls.....i caught my Sr. Girl. Everyone always thought i was older than i was. I tell them i was born in the wrong decade. I was jamming to Steve Miller and Eagles in my '78 Pontiac Firebird while classmates were into Motley Crue, Poison, etc.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Big Steve Miller fan. Dug into older Police, Elvis Costello and Sting stuff today. I liked the new wave stuff; Blondie.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The Mighty Fred said:


> Big Steve Miller fan. Dug into older Police, Elvis Costello and Sting stuff today. I liked the new wave stuff; Blondie.


Remember watching Police, Duran Duran and Flock of Seaguls videos on MTV when it started....back when it was all videos.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I can add some personal experience and perspective to this.

In my youth I had long, thick, dark brown hair that wasn’t curly at all but feathered real well back when that was a thing ( like Dirk Benidict in the original Battlestar Gallactica)

I had a number of chicks that would uuuugh and awwwwwwe over it.

Then in my mid 20s it started falling out and by mid 30s I was noticeably receding and thinning. 

By 40 I was quite thinning and receding and it was turning quite gray.

I had basically become invisible to women but I was happily married and my wife didn’t seem to mind so I didn’t care. 

Finally into my 40s I was tired of looking like a washed up old man and grew the requisite goatee and mustache and then took a razor and shaved myself bald.

The very next day I was leaving work and had parked way out in the outer fringes of the parking lot and as I was approaching my car I heard a female voice and turned my head and here was this woman walking up to me speaking to me. 

I literally turned around to look behind me to see if there was some other guy she was talking to but it was just me. 

She came up and talked to me about something and I just kind of stood there nodding my head and looking dumb. 

She eventually got tired of me just standing there like a dumbass and walked away. It had been so long since a female had approached or talked to me, I simply didn’t know what to say.

Since that day here are a few lessons I’ve learned about balding and being shaved bald.

Balding is something disfiguring and very unattractive that happens to you. It’s about as bad as a man to be balding as it is for a woman to be fat. It just simply is. Hate the game, not the player. Brad Pitt himself would not be very good looking if he just had some tuffs of hair over his ears, thinning chunks of hair here and there and a combover.

However being shaved bald is a style. It is an intentional look and it is part of a self-determined style. 

Now some women hate that style and won’t guve you the time of day. That is just their preference like some women like tattoos and others don’t. 

Some women are ok with it and it doesn’t really bother them as long as you are reasonably fit and dressed and it fits with the rest of your style. 

And some women REALLY like it!! For some it is an actual turn on and an actual plus. 

The key take away here is balding is an unfortunate, unintentional circumstance that happens to you and basically no one finds it an actual turn on or attractive feature. Some just tolerate it a little better than others depending on your other traits but it’s never a plus. 

But shaved bald is an actual style that some hate, some don’t mind and some really dig.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I date both black and white men. Black men can do bald just fine. White men cannot!!!!! However, they may have no choice either.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

AVR1962 said:


> I date both black and white men. Black men can do bald just fine. White men cannot!!!!! However, they may have no choice either.


Ive seen White guys that do bald very well. I think its tougher if you're taller for some reason.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

AVR1962 said:


> I date both black and white men. Black men can do bald just fine. White men cannot!!!!! However, they may have no choice either.


I have to say this is bollocks.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

hairyhead said:


> I have to say this is bollocks.


ha! I’m in agreement. Totally normal man but I HAVE found bald White men with sex appeal!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, I have asked here before. Apparently there are only two types of men....those that have a full head of hair, and those that are radically balding and left with 3 hairs. IME, though it contradicts what a forum provides, women prefer HAIR unless you have very little left. Even if you have a reasonable style that helps with the lighter hair, it will still be better than bald. I have lost count of how many I have met where I was wearing a hat, because I just didn't care, and it was very telling that ALL of them wanted to see what was under the hat, and relieved when I actually had hair!!! It is somewhat sickening, but just be prepared! I would say NEVER hide that fact, because you will just waste time. You will find that most are DRAWN to hair, but will say "bald is great. It's about the personality..." lmao. 

You will also notice most women that reference "it is fine" refer to their husband of many yrs. Yeah, that DOES make a difference. 

I will agree with the notions of the typical "tuned to the 9's because I am single" BS. You will quickly learn what they say and what they really think are totally different! Just remember, if you work to fake yourself up to a 9.78, you better be willing to hold that line until you are ready for the big D. They do the leaving and they do it for money or youth, you pick...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I wouldn't date one.😋


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

AVR1962 said:


> I date both black and white men. Black men can do bald just fine. White men cannot!!!!! However, they may have no choice either.


Oh buffalo chips!

My oldest son has male pattern baldness and looks very sharp when he is totally shaved.

He also attracts ladies quite effectively.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> My oldest son has male pattern baldness and looks very sharp when he is totally shaved.
> 
> He also attracts ladies quite effectively.


And he is how old? YOUTH plays into this. be 50, bald, and out of shape, and you are more likely to win the lottery than find a reasonable partner. But if you pop off 5 kids with someone and make 6 figures, you can be bald, fat, and an Ahole....fact


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bobsmith said:


> And he is how old? YOUTH plays into this. be 50, bald, and out of shape, and you are more likely to win the lottery than find a reasonable partner. But if you pop off 5 kids with someone and make 6 figures, you can be bald, fat, and an Ahole....fact


He is 32.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My brother had 3 hair transplants. Yikes!!!!!

I could care less.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

bobsmith said:


> OP, I have asked here before. Apparently there are only two types of men....those that have a full head of hair, and those that are radically balding and left with 3 hairs. IME, though it contradicts what a forum provides, women prefer HAIR unless you have very little left. Even if you have a reasonable style that helps with the lighter hair, it will still be better than bald. I have lost count of how many I have met where I was wearing a hat, because I just didn't care, and it was very telling that ALL of them wanted to see what was under the hat, and relieved when I actually had hair!!! It is somewhat sickening, but just be prepared! I would say NEVER hide that fact, because you will just waste time. You will find that most are DRAWN to hair, but will say "bald is great. It's about the personality..." lmao.
> 
> You will also notice most women that reference "it is fine" refer to their husband of many yrs. Yeah, that DOES make a difference.
> 
> I will agree with the notions of the typical "tuned to the 9's because I am single" BS. You will quickly learn what they say and what they really think are totally different! Just remember, if you work to fake yourself up to a 9.78, you better be willing to hold that line until you are ready for the big D. They do the leaving and they do it for money or youth, you pick...


So? So what if women prefer hair. There are a lot of things men prefer on women, too. 

Women are judged far more harshly on the basis of looks, _and from the time they are very very young_ so it kinda makes me roll my eyes when men complain that some women aren't into bald.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The OP has been banned. Was it something he said?


----------

